# Best thru tank connection?



## cajunflyer (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm starting to work on the upper wing tank for my Skybolt (D) and have a question thatI can't find a clear answer on: What is the best way to make thru tank connections for vent,drain,pickup, etc.? I've seen welding and AN-type fittings as options, and I can think of pros and cons for each. Since this is my first attempt at building a fuel tank, I'd love to learn from the experience of others rather than what will probably be my own bad experience otherwise!


----------

